# Does Anyone Here Own a Rice Cooker?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

First off all let me apologise for posting this here but I don't use other sites on the interweb. I've joined a few other music sites but I didn't really get posting before I was forced offline. So I know of no other place to ask than here. I do remember seeing some lovely rice dishes in the last thing you ate thread. 

My boyfriend and I eat a lot of rice (mostly brown). He has had to be away from home and won't be back for a few weeks. We haven't stayed together that long but even before that he has never been "away". My sister is staying with me until he gets back but neither of us can cook rice. I have tired she has tired but we have wasted two bags of rice and microwave stuff just isn't the same.

I want to buy a rice cooker it would make life a lot easier in our house. I'm not very gadgety though could anyone here recommend one? I've seen a "*Zojirushi*" rice cooker that I quite like the look of. Just now that would be the one I buy but don't have any experience with them so...

Thanks 

ps.

If the mods feel this is just not appropriate for the forum. Then I have no objection to it being removed. :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Rice is very easy to cook and most brands have instructions on the pack.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't have a rice cooker but a friend does & it seems simple to use.

But rice is very easy to cook in an ordinary saucepan. I use what I call the 'pasta' method. Put the required amount of dry rice into a saucepan & add salt if you want to. Boil a good quantity of water, pour over the dry rice & heat to bring back to the boil. Cook for the time stated on the packet, drain through sieve or colander, tip back in pan to slightly dry & that's all there's to it.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I've been using rice cookers for a long time and they are great. You must however stick to the instructions, also with brown rice you will need to use more water than with white.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

moody said:


> I've been using rice cookers for a long time and they are great. You must however stick to the instructions, also with brown rice you will need to use more water than with white.


I cook brown rice quite often, using the absorption method in a tightly sealed saucepan over a very low heat. As moody says, you need a little more water as it takes about 40 minutes instead of 15.

Also with brown rice, if you are going for the absorption method, in a rice cooker or a saucepan, it help to soak the rice for 6 hours before you cook it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

For two or three people, I use 150ml of superior basmati brown rice with 275ml of water in a closed saucepan. Bring it to a boil, then turn it to low for 45 minutes. Then turn off and let it sit on burner for 10 minutes, or until it suits.

Rice Cooker info...

http://automaticricecooker.neurondev.com/automatic-rice-cooker/top-5-bestselling-rice-cookers


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, but if I had to wait nearly an hour for some grains to swell then I think I'd rather dash down town and bring back a fish supper.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Lenfer, as an Asian I grew up with my parents owning a rice cooker, and it was one of the first whitegoods I purchased when I moved out of home! I eat rice several times a week and for me, a rice cooker is indispensible. Mine is a simple no-name Chinese model that was very inexpensive. There are fancier Japanese and Korean models out there (like that Zojirushi you mention) however I have never seen the need.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> Sorry, but if I had to wait nearly an hour for some grains to swell then I think I'd rather dash down town and bring back a fish supper.


You don't actually have to watch it you know. Just put it on to steam and leave it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> You don't actually have to watch it you know. Just put it on to steam and leave it.


DOH! NOW you tell me...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I use white Jasmine rice ... add one cup of rice to 2-1/4 cups of boiling water, stir, cover, and reduce heat to simmer for about 15 minutes. During the last 4 minutes, removed the lid and place a paper towel over the top of the pot and replace the lid. That keeps it form drying out too much. 

For variation, I also add either a Vegetable Bullion cube (for fish dishes) or a Chicken Bullion cube for poultry. We often then fry the rice and add soy sauce to season and colour it darker.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Never had the need to get a rice cooker ... a regular quart pan will do nicely.

I use white Jasmine rice ... add one cup of rice to 2-1/4 cups of boiling water, stir, cover, and reduce heat to simmer for about 15 minutes. During the last 4 minutes, removed the lid and place a paper towel over the top of the pot and replace the lid. That keeps it form drying out too much. 

For variation, I also add either a Vegetable Bullion cube (for fish dishes) or a Chicken Bullion cube for poultry. We often then fry the rice (flied lice :lol and add soy sauce to season and colour it darker.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

i cook rice everyday with rice cooker. buy one! i think it's very cheap. with rice cooker you don't need afraid of overcook. put the rice in the container, wash it 3x with water, put the water level about 1.5cm above the rice and press the button.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Greek style rice is a very tasty and simple version. Use the package directions substituting an equal quantity of chicken broth (Canned is fine), with some lemon juice added, for the water. My wife who does not like rice enjoys that version. I have never used a rice cooker. Always seemed to be an unneeded expense.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I have missed you lot. 

I'm quite a good cook I just can't do brown rice. It always comes out unedable no matter how long I leave it to soak over night etc. Thank you *Amfibius* I will buy a cheaper model to try first before thinking about one of the fancy ones.

That sounds really nice *Krummhorn* I will have to try that, I love jasmisie especially in tea.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Solution to all your problems:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Don't buy that crap!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Is cooking rice so difficult for you people that you need a special apparatus to do it?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Is cooking rice so difficult for you people that you need a special apparatus to do it?


:lol: One of the most ancient staple foods. I doubt ancient man have been cooking rice using fancy equipment. I prefer brown rice. For every cup of brown rice = plus two cups of water; simple rule. Cover the lid. 30mins or a little more. Let cool 10 minutes after that. Brown rice has more texture, higher fibre than white rice.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Crudblud said:


> Is cooking rice so difficult for you people that you need a special apparatus to do it?


No, but it keeps a space on the hob free for you to prepare other dishes. If you eat a lot of rice, a rice cooker helps.

Oh, another thing. It is rare to find a pot that will heat up the rice as evenly as a rice cooker. Inevitably you will burn the bottom.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Strange, the only time I ever burned rice was in the microwave, when pan cooking it always comes out just right for me. I don't think I have special saucepans or anything like that.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's a protip.

In measuring the quantity of water in cooking rice, extend your index finger on the rice with water. The water should be on the first line of your index finger (about an inch). If it did not meet the line, add water and if it is over the line, remove the excess water. You will now have a tender and well cooked rice..


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

peeyaj said:


> Here's a protip.
> 
> In measuring the quantity of water in cooking rice, extend your index finger on the rice with water. The water should be on the first line of your index finger (about an inch). If it did not meet the line, add water and if it is over the line, remove the excess water. You will now have a tender and well cooked rice..


That's my method, a little more for brown.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I love rice! We like to poke little skewers in each grain and roast over an open fire......................Of course I am joking !!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You don't want an inch of water using a rice cooker. You'll end up with mush.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Is cooking rice so difficult for you people that you need a special apparatus to do it?


Why take a chance if you've visitors coming ?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Thanks everyone, I have missed you lot.
> 
> I'm quite a good cook I just can't do brown rice. It always comes out unedable no matter how long I leave it to soak over night etc. Thank you *Amfibius* I will buy a cheaper model to try first before thinking about one of the fancy ones.
> 
> That sounds really nice *Krummhorn* I will have to try that, I love jasmisie especially in tea.


This is Thai type rice and different from basmati altogether.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Coming from a Latino background, I eat rice far too much for my own good but there are so many meals that I couldn't have without it. My favorite rice is sticky and cooked on a stove-top but like Fibi said, it is quite useful when you're cooking lots of stuff using up your whole top or if you just wanna set it and forget it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I am a believer in the rice cooker. Call it laziness. I also own a toaster.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Is cooking rice so difficult for you people that you need a special apparatus to do it?


That's not the reason for using a rice cooker. You can be preparing other food while the rice cooks, and the rice cooker preserves the rice you don't consume in one meal.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Ah, well I don't own a toaster  The problem is that the garlic tends to fall off those vertical toaster things. Whenever I need to toast, I put bread in the oven.


----------

